# Super Spect to Ultra Spec



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anybody had any issues with converting color preview colors from super spec to ultra spec? We went and got a gallon of rich cream in the ultra spec and it didn't even come close to the super spec let alone the color swatch.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope, but mistakes sometimes happen. Was it a store mistake, or a bad formula in the computer?


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nope, but mistakes sometimes happen. Was it a store mistake, or a bad formula in the computer?[/QUOTE
> 
> It is going from the old colorant system to the gennex colorants, we expected a slight color difference because of this and it is a different product but it is about 5 shades darker. I would say Benjamin Moore needs to possibly update the formula when crossing over not the first time this had happened I could live with a slight color difference but its nowhere close.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Like Paul said, mistakes happen, I have not had any issues with the ultraspec either. It's always been close if not right on. However I would not touch up something we did in regular superspec. Sometimes the guys at the store fook up and shoot a 5ver formula in a gallon.

What color was it?

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wyopainter said:


> Has anybody had any issues with converting color preview colors from super spec to ultra spec? We went and got a gallon of rich cream in the ultra spec and it didn't even come close to the super spec let alone the color swatch.


....


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been told by my rep that there are some colors that didn't translate well and need fixing. That being said I would think something as popular as that color would have been discovered and fixed by now.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I once did a sample board of HC-44 in 3 BM products, 1 SW product, 2 Graham products, and 1 Repcolite product. The non-Bm paints were closer to the chip than the BM paints.


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

Pat, we have a big contract with a large facility and its mainly done in super spec and we are getting ready to convert to ultra spec since super spec is going to disappear soon and the first color we have done is Rich Cream. I know sometimes the person mixing can make a mistake but the new Benjamin Moore paint is all mixed by a computer and dispensing machine. I have had about 50/50 success rate when picking other colors and having them get close. If I take a Sherwin Williams color in its almost dead on every time it just seems they cant match their own colors very well. This is the case here at our store anyway not saying its a nation wide problem just new to the ultra spec but have never had a problem with Ben or Aura so far.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

We tint roughly 300 gallons of Ultra Spec per day. There are many times when commercial jobs have been changed from SS to US. I would say we have a 90% success rate unsung the computer prescriptions. The software has been updated frequently lately. We check and dab every gallon and five color on a special form to insure of uniformity. We do make mistakes however. In addition, this may be hard to believe butvusuallybthe chip from the rack or fan deck is off not what's in the can. The formula is usually closer to the original standard then the chip as the chips manufacturing process drifts form the approved standard. Take three different chips of the same color from three different stores or fan decks and see if they are all the same. That's why drawdowns are done and approved to the architects sample, not the one in the store or on the ColorX software.


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

NACE, this sounds great and all I do understand your point and agree 100% but I'm not talking about a new job this is a facility that is 10 years old and we repaint high traffic areas every 4-5 weeks and it was originally done in super spec and we are converting it slowly to ultra spec and it is nowhere near close to the right color. Along with this facility there are 4 others and we are having the same problem. We currently have no sales rep for our area and its getting very hard to not take our business to Sherwin Williams down the street, they have matched a couple gallons for us in the past when we were in a bind and it was dead on. However I am trying to keep it simple by trying to keep it all Benjamin Moore but we just lack in customer service compared to the other guys.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

This is one reason why I wont get rid of the old tint system. (Conventional vs. Trillion, California's system) Same colors (currently) can always have a slight variation between different platforms. When anyone gets a gallon of paint from me I store it in my PC so their is no question what product/color/finish/formula was used. As long as one is willing to give me a name and phone#, the information sits idle until another gallon is needed and never sold. The only thing I think you can do is have someone who knows how, color match it, if it is a formula variation. Keep a file for yourself. Just because someone may have a color matching computer doesn't mean they can match it, 50% of the time we have to adjust simply by looking at it.


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

Stone this is exactly how it is done here also I am now being told that there is a possibility that the shipment was frozen and this is more than likely the problem and they knew it and still sold us the paint.


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

Wyopainter said:


> Stone this is exactly how it is done here also I am now being told that there is a possibility that the shipment was frozen and this is more than likely the problem and they knew it and still sold us the paint. Problem solved kinda, they are telling me now they refuse to order anymore paint till it warms up above freezing and today it just so happens to be 23 below zero


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been wondering about frozen shipments with the record cold temps around the country. I don't think the trucks have special heaters but they should. 
Regarding color accuracy you can have them create a custom match of a super spec sample and just use that.


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

Damon we tried that option as well and it got closer but I think I'm going to have to wait for a shipment that hasn't been frozen. They opened a bucket up and there was chunks of solid in there that filled up one full gallon can.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

We had several issues last year with frozen Ultra Spec. BM can't use a glycol Float as it would comprise 0 VOC. They have been using a zero VOC float but some shipments travel long distances from the factories. This could be a factor. Very good point.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

NACE said:


> We had several issues last year with frozen Ultra Spec. BM can't use a glycol Float as it would comprise 0 VOC. They have been using a zero VOC float but some shipments travel long distances from the factories. This could be a factor. Very good point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


Good point indeed. All zero VOC paints are more sensitive to colder temps and cannot withstand them like their higher VOC counterparts. Signs are abnormally thick consistency, small-big chunks, clay like consistency when applied (pushing the paint onto the wall rather than rolling nicely).

I don't know about having heaters in trucks. Idea is sound. But it is a mechanical thing, mechanical things need constant maintenance. If it all of a sudden causes the paints to combust, it would be bad. Plus adding heaters to shipping costs would cause paint prices to increase. Arguments can be made both ways I suppose.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

As an ex truck driver all they have to do is request a reefer trailer those big units on the front that keep things frozen in the summer will also heat.


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anybody heard when they plan on discontinuing the interior super spec lines of wall paint? I just called the 800 number today and the guy on the other end of the phone said he hasn't heard anything about that at all but yet I have seen it on this forum before and all over the Internet. Sounds like good ol Benny Moore sales and service at its finest love the paint but hard to find anybody knowledgeable about their own products in my experience anyway.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Wyopainter said:


> Has anybody heard when they plan on discontinuing the interior super spec lines of wall paint? I just called the 800 number today and the guy on the other end of the phone said he hasn't heard anything about that at all but yet I have seen it on this forum before and all over the Internet. Sounds like good ol Benny Moore sales and service at its finest love the paint but hard to find anybody knowledgeable about their own products in my experience anyway.


They are no longer here in SoCal. The colorants they used to tint the stuff are no longer in compliant. There are a few cans left on the shelves, but that's it. It's UltraSpec from now on.

Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Our store is closing it out.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Wyopainter said:


> Has anybody heard when they plan on discontinuing the interior super spec lines of wall paint? I just called the 800 number today and the guy on the other end of the phone said he hasn't heard anything about that at all but yet I have seen it on this forum before and all over the Internet. Sounds like good ol Benny Moore sales and service at its finest love the paint but hard to find anybody knowledgeable about their own products in my experience anyway.


The only Super Spec products that have been discontinued are the HP products with the exception of the DTM. All interior and exterior are still available where UTC is allowed by state. We carry US and Super Spec however I sell very little Super Spec anymore. Only have for commercial jobs that have not or will not convert to US. Some architects and GC just can't let go.


----------



## midwest painter88 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ben is just going back and fourth, I've heard all the stories low voc to just straight no super spec I hope not cause I get super spec for 13 a gal flat finish..great price good paint!


----------

